# Wine on amd64



## lifanov (Jun 29, 2010)

I ran into the following after following the FreeBSD Wine wiki. I followed this procedure before on other systems and it always worked.

```
lifanov@lifanovbsd1> wine mnt/setup.exe                                       ~
Wine cannot find the FreeType font library.  To enable Wine to
use TrueType fonts please install a version of FreeType greater than
or equal to 2.0.5.
http://www.freetype.org
Wine cannot find the FreeType font library.  To enable Wine to
use TrueType fonts please install a version of FreeType greater than
or equal to 2.0.5.
http://www.freetype.org
err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"wininet.dll": Shared object "libz.so.6" not found, required by "wininet.dll.so"
err:module:import_dll Loading library wininet.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\urlmon.dll") failed (error c000007a).
err:module:import_dll Library urlmon.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msi.dll") not found
err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"wininet.dll": Shared object "libz.so.6" not found, required by "wininet.dll.so"
err:module:import_dll Loading library wininet.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\msi.dll") failed (error c000007a).
err:module:import_dll Library msi.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\lifanov\\mnt\\setup.exe") not found
err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\home\\lifanov\\mnt\\setup.exe" failed, status c0000135
[53] lifanov@lifanovbsd1>                                                     ~
```
This is when trying to install MS Office 2007. Please help me get through this.


----------



## FrogLS (Jun 29, 2010)

Please check /lib if libz.so.* is present. If the particular version libz.so.6
is not present but for example libz.so.5 (i have that version on my
system) you can try creating a symbolic link for now, until the port providing
libz.so.6 is upgraded.



```
cd [file]/lib[/file]

# ln -s libz.so.5 libz.so.6
```


----------



## lifanov (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you for a prompt response. libz.so.6 was in /compat/i386/lib instead of /compat/i386/usr/local/lib, so I just added this to LD_32_LIBRARY_PATH and everything worked great.


----------

